# Scalloped Buckeye Burl Goblet



## TimR (Dec 16, 2013)

The buckeye burl for this piece sat on a shelf for about 2 years, waiting for me to do this. This was my plan from day one, but I had to experiment with about 4 different stems before settling on this one from african blackwood. In hindsight, I think I'd be better off with a more slender tapering stems, but geez, this seemed and acted so fragile while turning it. I entered it in a local gallery show and took 3rd place in the 3D category, so I'm pleased.
11" tall and 5" diam at top, antique oil finish. All comments welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 16, 2013)

Woah. That is beautiful. Awesome! I love it!!!


----------



## Woodman (Dec 16, 2013)

I award you First Prize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2013)

Another just Gorgeous piece............


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 16, 2013)

Man, did you take any pics of First and Second? I'd like to see what beat this piece! I think that sometimes we are too critical of our own work, and honestly, I don't think that you could have improved on the stem. The hand work that you have done on the scallops is just perfect! The judges obviously do not know what it takes to complete a piece like this....well, sir, I certainly can appreciate it! Congrats on the award!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daugher12 (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with Mike. What the heck took first and second!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 16, 2013)

I have no idea how you did this piece, but it sure is beautiful! 1st place all the way.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful just seems inadequate to describe this. My hands are cramping just thinking about how much sanding you have in it. I really can't find anything to critique nor would i want to. I agree with Mike - there is nothing to improve on then stem. I think the two woods compliment each other well. Thats a gorgeous piece of Buckeye but this is one rare exception where form out did Mother nature. Excellent work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 17, 2013)

I am in awe of such a nice work of art but am wondering how you got that shape. Well done.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2013)

Just, well...... Awesome n Impressive !!!!!! Was the buckeye stabilized and I'm curious about the effects the oil had on coloring the wood? One thing I have noticed about buckeye is that it does sand fairly quickly . Thanks for posting your pics !!!!!!


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for such a huge positive response, really appreciated. To answer a couple questions raised, if you think about the profile of this piece without the petals formed and only the lower 2/3 of the cup turned final, that entire upper 1/3 is carved to reveal the scallops/petals. The hard part is making a nice transition from inner to outer facing sections but I've done this twice before so it went much smoother this time.
The oil finish adds a rich glow with amber tones as expected, and looks better to me than finishes that maintain the whiteness in some of the buckeye. Totally personal taste where that's concerned. 
And Tom, you're right in that the blessing in working with buckeye is its ease of sanding.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful piece, Tim... you have amazing talent!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 17, 2013)

Beautiful goblet! I am very impressed with the design and the carving / sanding that you did. I don't think the stem should be any thinner, the taper could be different but I doubt it could be much better.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2013)

Outstanding!!! That is a great looking goblet.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 18, 2013)

3rd place???What were they thinking?


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2013)

It's been said ... beautiful.


----------

